
Dangers and benefits of the freemium model - mignev
https://medium.com/@sashidoio/dangers-and-benefits-of-the-freemium-model-what-did-we-learn-out-of-parses-shutdown-79becb215c84
======
user5994461
These companies shouldn't have closed if they had as many users as the article
says.

Change your plans and charge more. Or in the case of these, start charging at
all instead of giving everything for free.

If that implies 50% of free users leaving, so be it! Don't be scared about
loosing them, they are NOT even customers by definition.

